# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  ΦΙΛΤΡΟ ΚΑΤΑΚΡΑΤΗΣΗΣ ΑΛΑΤΩΝ ΜΕ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΣΜΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΗ ΠΑΡΟΧΗ ΝΕΡΟΥ

## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Επειδή στην Εύβοια που διαμένω κοντά στην θάλασσα, το πόσιμο νερό έχει πολλά άλατα, σκέφτομαι να τοποθετήσω ένα φίλτρο. Ανάμεσα στα πολλά που διατίθενται στην αγορά είναι και αυτό εδώ:https://www.allwater.gr/product/filt...-2503-elcla-32 Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας; Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι το συγκεκριμένο δεν κάνει για το σκοπό μου. Ξέχασα να σας πω ακόμη ότι πολύ τακτικά βουλώνουν και τα μπέκ του αυτόματου ποτίσματος στον κήπο μου. Κάθε άποψη είναι σεβαστή.

----------

konstandan (09-01-20)

----------


## kioan

Η αρχή λειτουργίας του όπως περιγράφεται στο site του προϊόντος είναι εντελώς αβάσιμη και δεν στηρίζεται σε κανένα φυσικό φαινόμενο:






> Προστασία του μαγνητικπού αποσκληρυντή Αλάτων Elcla σε λειτουργία:
> 
> Το νερό εξαναγκάζεται μέσω ενός ισχυρού μαγνητικού πεδίου * το οποίο προκαλεί μια *μοριακή αποσύνθεση των σκληρών αλάτων* (ιόντα ασβεστίου και μαγνησίου), τα οποία μετατρέπονται σε μαλακό ίζημα παρόμοιο με τη σκόνη τάλκης, που ονομάζεται «αραγονίτης», που παραμένει σε εναιώρημα και εμποδίζει την κλίμακα σχηματισμό μόνιμα.
> 
> * Το μαγνητικό αποτέλεσμα παράγεται χωρίς ηλεκτρική ενέργεια, αλλά με μαγνήτες που μπορούν να αντέξουν σε υψηλές θερμοκρασίες και στο σκληρό νερό.




Το προϊόν είναι παπάτζα.


Υπάρχει και σχετική πειραματική μελέτη που έγινε σε αντίστοιχο προϊόν σε εγκαταστάσεις επεξεργασίας νερού και στην οποία δεν παρατηρήθηκε καμιά αλλαγή στη συγκέντρωση αλάτων: Krauter, P. W., Harrar, J. E., Orloff, S. P., & Bahowick, S. M. Test of a magnetic device for the amelioration of scale formation at Treatment Facility D. United States. doi:10.2172/567404. 
(Αν θέλετε το PDF, πείτε μου)

----------

antonis_p (13-12-19), 

nyannaco (13-12-19), 

vasilisd (14-12-19)

----------


## nyannaco

Φίλε μου, για τα άλατα δυστυχώς ούτε κοινά φίλτρα ούτε (ηλεκτρο)μαγνητάκια κάνουν τίποτα, ό,τι και αν διαφημίζουν.
Δύο λύσεις υπάρχουν, συσκευές αποσκλήρυνσης με ρητίνες (αναλώσιμο), και φίλτρα αντίστροφης όσμωσης. Το δεύτερο φυσικά δεν είναι πρακτικά εφαρμόσιμο για οικιακή χρήση, οπότε απομένει μόνο το πρώτο. Οτιδήποτε άλλο είναι απλά κοροϊδία, για να το πω ευγενικά.

----------


## IRF

Η μοριακή αποσύνθεση είναι μόνο των σκληρών αλάτω :Lol: ν;;;;;Οχι γιατί αμα είναι και των μαλακών θα ενδιαφέρει την κοινωνία.Βάλε το pdf file γιατί θυμάμαι κάποιον που πούλαγε κάτι ανάλογο στην έκθεση Θεσσαλονίκης και ένα άλλο για τη ενεργοποίση καυσίμων και τα κοροιδα σκάγανε μάτσα τα πενηντάευρα.(Ερχόταν σεκιουριτάς να μεταφέρει τα λεφτά κάθε μια ώρα ουρές τα κορόιδα να σκάσουν το πενηντάευρο)Επίσης έδινε και ένα CD με τις εργασίες της φοβερής ανακάλυψης είχε μέσα 99 εργασίες κλασικής φυσικοχημείας και μια στην οποία βασιζόταν η ανακάλυψη και δεν έβρισκες  ούτε τον συγγραφέα στο συγκεκριμένο επιστημονικό περιοδικό ούτε στις σελιδες που ανέφερε ούτε καν στο έτος.Κρίμα να πετάξεις τα λεφτά σου για αετονύχηδες που εκμεταλλεύονται την ασχετοσύνη στον τομέα Φυσικής-Χημείας.
Πω πω τώρα είδα την τιμή 170 ευρώ, όπως έλεγε και σε μια Ελληνική ταινία σαγωνιάάάάάά.Εδώ όμως το κάνουν Ιταλοί μαφιόζοι ακόμα καλύτεροι.

----------


## MAIK721

Μάλλον αυτό είναι:

The Army Corps of Engineers also conducted a study on three magnetic water softening devices which found:
The results of this study do not indicate any clear advantage for any of the three devices tested versus a control for the inhibition of mineral scale formation or the corrosion of copper.

https://www.wbdg.org/FFC/ARMYCOE/PWT..._420_49_34.pdf

https://skeptics.stackexchange.com/q...softeners-work

Τώρα αν απ΄το 2001 μέχρι σήμερα έχει αλλάξει κάτι δεν το ξέρω. Αν είναι εντελώς κοροίδια πως και υπάρχουν ευρέως στο εμπόριο?  :Confused1:  Να κατακρατεί κάποια μέταλλα το καταλαβαίνω ,αλλά τα άλατα όχι.

----------

IRF (13-12-19)

----------


## pstratos

Αν είναι μαγνητικό σίγουρα παπάτζα.  
Έχω δοκιμάσει αυτό:   https://www.waterwaves.gr/filtra-oik...allaktiko.html
Πολυσφορικοί κρύσταλοι και καλά. Φθήνο ήταν (~1 ευρό το κάθε γέμισμα) αλλά δούλευε μόνο για μικρές ροές και δεν κρατούσε πολύ. Φθηνή λύση αντί της ρητίνης αποσκλύρηνσης

----------


## matthew

Ισχύει αυτό που είπε ο Νίκος. Μόνο με αποσκληρυντές, είτε ρητίνης είτε αντίστροφης όσμωσης.

----------


## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις άμεσες και κατατοπιστικές απαντήσεις. Έχετε να μου προτείνεται μια συσκευή με αποσκληρηντή ρητίνης που να τοποθετείται στην κεντρική παροχή;

----------


## IRF

> Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις άμεσες και κατατοπιστικές απαντήσεις. Έχετε να μου προτείνεται μια συσκευή με αποσκληρηντή ρητίνης που να τοποθετείται στην κεντρική παροχή;



Για τα κυβικά νερού που περνάνε σε ένα σπίτι δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να βάλεις στην κεντρική παροχή.Θα έχει μεγεθος τορπίλης και θα πρέπει να γίνεται αναγεννηση κάθε τετράμηνο

----------


## matthew

Δεν γνωρίζω για οικιακούς γιατί δεν έχω εμπειρία και δεν το έχω ψάξει. Αλλά επειδή έχω δουλέψει αποσκληρυντές με ρητίνη σε βιομηχανία, θα σου πω ότι αυτού του τύπου χρειάζονται αλατόνερο ώστε να ξεπλένεται η ρητίνη για την αναγέννησή της (καθαρισμός). Οπότε θα πρέπει να προμηθεύεσαι σάκους με χοντρό αλάτι (NaCl) για να το ρίχνεις σε ένα κάδο που έχει ο αποσκληρυντής και θα διαλύεται σε νερό το οποίο διάλυμα θα το απορροφά η συσκευή για να καθαρίζει τη ρητίνη. Συνήθως αυτού του τύπου οι αποσκληρυντές είναι δίδυμοι, ώστε να δουλεύει ο ένας από τους δύο όταν ο άλλος είναι στη φάση του καθαρισμού της ρητίνης (αναγέννηση) γιατί κατά τη διάρκεια του καθαρισμού δεν μπορούν να δώσουν μαλακό νερό. Οι αποσκληρυντές αντίστροφης όσμωσης δεν χρειάζονται αναλώσιμα υλικά όπως αλάτι για καθαρισμό που σημαίνει ότι δουλεύουν αδιάκοπα, αλλά απλά μετά από κάποιο διάστημα λειτουργίας (ανάλογα με τη χρήση τους) αλλάζεις μόνο κάποιες μεμβράνες. Βέβαια και στους αποσκληρυντές ρητίνης μετά από κάποιο διάστημα (ανάλογα με τη χρήση τους πάλι) θα πρέπει να αλλαχτεί η ρητίνη τους.

----------


## nick1974

εγω αυτο που ξερω ειναι πως μονο η οσμωση κανει δουλεια, και για μη ποσιμο και οι ριτηνες.
Αν παρεις οσμωση προκειμενου να το κανεις ποσιμο (γιατι η εξοδος βγαζει τελειως απιονισμενο) πρεπει να το εμπλουτισεις επειτα με λιγα αλατα ειτε με bypass ειτε με ενα προσθετο σα φιλτρακι που δινουν για αυτη τη δουλεια.
μαγνητικα φυλαχτα και θαυματουργες πατεντες ειναι για το κοινο του ΠΖ

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

Το pdf στο οποίο αναφερόμουν, είναι αυτό. Αν δεν σας το ανοίγει θα είναι και εδώ για μερικές μέρες.

----------


## thanasisHP

> Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις άμεσες και κατατοπιστικές απαντήσεις. Έχετε να μου προτείνεται μια συσκευή με αποσκληρηντή ρητίνης που να τοποθετείται στην κεντρική παροχή;



αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα υγείας μπορείς να αφαιρεσεις τα άλατα απο το νερό που μαγειρεύεις και πίνεις ητε με βράσιμο ητε με ψύξη και μετά το περνάς από ένα απλό φίλτρο όταν κρυώσει ή όταν λιώσει.

----------


## matthew

> εγω αυτο που ξερω ειναι πως μονο η οσμωση κανει δουλεια, και για μη ποσιμο και οι ριτηνες.
> Αν παρεις οσμωση προκειμενου να το κανεις ποσιμο (γιατι η εξοδος βγαζει τελειως απιονισμενο) πρεπει να το εμπλουτισεις επειτα με λιγα αλατα ειτε με bypass ειτε με ενα προσθετο σα φιλτρακι που δινουν για αυτη τη δουλεια.
> μαγνητικα φυλαχτα και θαυματουργες πατεντες ειναι για το κοινο του ΠΖ
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Έτσι είναι. Οι αποσκληρυντές ρητίνης ΔΕΝ βγάζουν πόσιμο νερό και το νερό τους είναι μόνο για μηχανολογική χρήση. Για πόσιμο νερό είναι κατάλληλα μόνο τα συστήματα αντίστροφης όσμωσης.
https://clearwater.gr/blog/%CE%B5%CF...%AD%CF%82.html
https://clearwater.gr/blog/%CE%B1%CF...%AD%CF%82.html

----------


## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

Και μια τελευταία ερώτηση. Όλα τα φίλτρα κατακράτησης αλάτων που κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά είναι απάτη, η ορισμένα κάνουν κάποια κατακράτηση μικρή έστω;

----------


## nick1974

> Και μια τελευταία ερώτηση. Όλα τα φίλτρα κατακράτησης αλάτων που κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά είναι απάτη, η ορισμένα κάνουν κάποια κατακράτηση μικρή έστω;



τα φιλτρα κατακρατησης αλατων ειναι τα δυο που ειπαμε. Η οσμωση και οι ριτηνη.
Αν ειναι για ποσιμο πας οσμωση αν οχι οι ριτηνη ειναι μια χαρα.
Οτι αλλο σου πουν ειναι απατη.
Για να δεις πραγματικα τις σκληροτητες σου θα παρεις τεστακια απο ενα pet shop (θα υπαρχουν κι αλλα προφανως και πιο οικονομικα αλλα εγω αυτα γνωριζω που ειναι για ενυδρεια) και θα παρεις τεστακια για GH (γενικης σκληροτητας) και ΙΣΩΣ και KH (ανθρακικης σκληροτητας, αν και αυτο ισως δε σε νοιαζει).
Γενικα αν σου βγει ενα 20ρι περιπου GH εισαι μια χαρα.

Κατακρατηση αλατων δεν υπαρχει μικρη και μεγαλη, η λειτουργει η οχι, και οι μονοι τροποι ειναι ειτε με μηχανικο φιλτραρισμα σε μεγεθος που ποιανει ολα τα αλατα υπο πιεση  (οσμωση) ειτε με ανταλλαγη ιοντων (ριτηνες). Τιποτε αλλο.






> .
> Δύο λύσεις υπάρχουν, συσκευές αποσκλήρυνσης με ρητίνες (αναλώσιμο), και φίλτρα αντίστροφης όσμωσης. Το δεύτερο φυσικά δεν είναι πρακτικά εφαρμόσιμο για οικιακή χρήση, οπότε απομένει μόνο το πρώτο. Οτιδήποτε άλλο είναι απλά κοροϊδία, για να το πω ευγενικά.



οι οικιακες οσμωσεις δε χρειαζονται 100 bar ουτε ειδικες εγκαταστασεις και αυτοματισμους σαν αυτες που προφανως εχεις στο μυαλο σου (οι μικρες ουτε αντλια δεν εχουν ουτε χρειαζεται). Λειτουργουν με το 1.5 bar της βρυσης κανονικοτατα (μη φανταζεσαι βεβαια παραγωγη τονων την ωρα, απλα οσο ενα φιλτρο βρυσης βγαζουν, που ετσι κι αλλιως τοσο θελει ενα σπιτι. τα cartrige ειναι καπου 30-40 ποντοι οχι μετρα ).
Ριτηνες για ποσιμο καλυτερα οχι, αλλα ειναι μια χαρα και φθηνη λυση για πλυντηρια, ποτισματα κτλ κτλ κτλ

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

> Ριτηνες για ποσιμο καλυτερα οχι, αλλα ειναι μια χαρα και φθηνη λυση για πλυντηρια, ποτισματα κτλ κτλ κτλ
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



 Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Οι ρητίνες όμως γιατί δεν κάνουν για πόσιμο, μήπως προκαλούν βλάβη στον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό;

----------


## pstratos

Αντικαθιστούν τα ιόντα Ca με Na, οπότε πίνοντας το (αν το πεις έχει περίεργη γεύση / υφή) προσλάμβάνεις μεγάλα ποσά νατρίου. Οχι και οτι καλύτερο  :Wink:

----------


## matthew

Εκτός από αυτό, οι ρητίνες δεν απολυμαίνουν το νερό. Αφαιρούν μόνο τα άλατα Ασβεστίου και Μαγνησίου. Οι αντίστροφης όσμωσης απολυμαίνουν κιόλας αφαιρώντας σχεδόν τα πάντα (άλατα, βαρέα μέταλλα, μικρόβια, βακτηρίδια, βρωμιές κλπ).

----------


## nick1974

> Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Οι ρητίνες όμως γιατί δεν κάνουν για πόσιμο, μήπως προκαλούν βλάβη στον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό;



  βλαβη οχι ακριβως, τουλαχιστο οχι κατι αμεσο αλλα αν αντικαταστας ενα στοιχειο με ενα αλλο ο οργανισμος υπερκορεζεται στο δευτερο, κι επειδη το στοιχειο που ανταλασουν ειναι το νατριο που εμεις οι Δυτικοι τουλαχιστο το παιρνουμε σε υπερβολικα μεγαλυτερες ποσοτητες απ οτι θα επρεπε φυσιολογικα (γιατι δεν ειναι μονο το αλατι που ετσι κι αλλιως υπερκαταναλωνουμε αλλα κρυβεται ως γλουταμινικο μονονατριο σχεδον ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ βρωσιμο που παραγεται βιομηχανικα) ε, ακομα κι αν δεν ειχες ποτε στη ζωη σου κανενα θεμα με πιεση δεν ειναι και το οτι καλυτερο.
Επι πλεον αυτο ειναι "ανταλλαγη με λυτρα" κι οχι καθαρισμος.
Ε το να ρισκαρεις λοιπον να γινεις υπερτασικος και κατ επεκταση δυνητικα να βαζεις πιθανοτητες να παθεις και καρδιακα θεματα για να αποφυγεις την πετρα στα νεφρα δεν ειναι ουτε εξυπνο ουτε λογικο.
Δεν ειναι πως ντε και καλα θα το παθεις (εστσι κι αλλιως το μονο σιγουρο μεταλλο που ολοι εχουμε σε υπερποσοτητα ειναι αυτο) αλλα αυτο που πας να αποφυγεις ειναι πολυ λιγοτερο επικινδυνο απ αυτο που θα ρισκαρεις

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IRF

> Οι ρητίνες όμως γιατί δεν κάνουν για πόσιμο, μήπως προκαλούν βλάβη στον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό;



α) Δεν κάνουν γιατί πολύ μικρό ποσοστό τους ή των μονομερών (καρκινογόνα)τους διαλύεται στο πόσιμο νερό ppm- ppb
β)Η αντικατάσταση με ασβεστίου-*μαγνησίου* με νατριο και ανθρακικών με χλωριούχα δίνει νερό ακατάλληλο για πόση* μακροχρόνια* δημιουργεί ασύληπτα προβλήματα ελλείψεις σε ένζυμα και ιχνοστοιχεία.Για ναυαγούς μόνο καλό είναι.

----------


## nick1974

> Για ναυαγούς μόνο καλό είναι.



για να πουμε του στραβου το δικιο off the records ισως ειναι καλυτερο απο το "ποσιμο" νερο αρκετων περιοχων του πλανητη (εχω τυχει σε μερη που οι βρυσες βγαζαν ενα θολο πραμα), αλλα ενταξει, εδω μιλαμε για ποσιμο νερο μακροχρονιας καταναλλωσης στην Ελλαδα κι οχι για ...ασκησεις επιβιωσης σε τριτοκοσμικες περιοχες





Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IRF

> (εχω τυχει σε μερη που οι βρυσες βγαζαν ενα θολο πραμα),



Μην  συσχετίζεις τη θολερότητα μόνο με την ρύπναση ή και την μόλυνση.Έχω δει  περιοχές της Ελλάδας φυσικά, με διαυγέστατο νερό που είχε μέσα  "προσωρινά" αρσενικό και η υπήρεσια υδρευσης έστελνε ειδοποίηση ότι δεν  μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ούτε για μπάνιο.Ας μην μιλίσουμε για εξασθενές  χρώμιο ,νιτρώδη κ.α. που δεν δημιουργούν θολερότητα αλλά υπαρχουν και σε  εμφιαλωμένα νερά.Επίσης μην θεωρηθεί ότι ένα φίλτρο σαν αυτά που  διαφημίζουν στην τηλεόραση μπορεί να κατακρατήσει* τα πάντα*  υπάρχουν κατηγορίες χημικών που δυστυχώς δεν μπορούν να προσροφηθούν  όλες σε έναν τύπο φίλτρου π.χ. ενεργού άνθρακα εμποτισμένου με διάφορα  οξείδια π.χ αργύρου.Μερικές φορές μάλιστα η ρύπανση έχει τόσο απρόβλεπτα  συστατικά που δεν γίνονται αντιληπτά εύκολα αλλά έμμεσα.Π.χ.βρήκαν τη  ρύπανση σε ποτάμι όταν οι μελισσες της περιοχής άρχισαν να παράγουν  έγχρωμο μέλι μωβ- μπλέ αλλά ο ποταμός δεν είχε κανένα ορατό χρώμα.Η  ποιότητα ενός νερού δεν προσδιορίζεται μόνο από το πόσο καθαρό είναι  αλλά και από τα ευεργετικά συστατικά που περιέχει για τον οργανισμό μας.

----------


## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

Καλημέρα. Εάν κατάλαβα καλά πρέπει να πίνω νερό υφάλμυρο και να βουλώνουν τα μπέκ του ποτίσματος από τα άλατα. Εκτός εάν εννοείτε κάτι άλλο και δεν έχω ούτε μια σταλιά I.Q. να σας αντιληφθώ.

----------


## nyannaco

Κι όμως, τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά: είναι κακής ποιότητας το νερό, ΔΕΝ το πίνεις! Μονόδρομος το εμφιαλωμένο (με προτίμηση στο τοπικό, που δεν ξεκαλοκαιριάζει κάτω από τον ήλιο, καθώς η εταιρεία κάνει επ'ευθείας διανομή στα τοπικά σούπερ μάρκετ, απ'ότι έχω δει). 
Τα υπόλοιπα που συζητάμε είναι για νερό χρήσης, όχι πόσιμο.
Αν επιτρέπεται, για ποιά περιοχή τη Εύβοιας μιλάμε;

----------


## IRF

> Καλημέρα. Εάν κατάλαβα καλά πρέπει να πίνω νερό υφάλμυρο και να βουλώνουν τα μπέκ του ποτίσματος από τα άλατα. Εκτός εάν εννοείτε κάτι άλλο και δεν έχω ούτε μια σταλιά I.Q. να σας αντιληφθώ.



Κανένας δεν είπε τέτοιο πράγμα, απλώς δες ακόμα και οι φοιτητές σε κάποιες μεγαλουπόλεις κουβαλάνε εξάδες νερό.Που να σου πω για ψόφια πουλιά μέσα στα σε δεξαμενες υδραγωγείων μεγάλων πόλεων.Δεν έχει νόημα να σε προσβάλει κανένας απόψεις λέμε για να γίνεται συζήτηση.Τι φταις εσύ αν ο άλλος που πουλάει μπαρούφες που διαφημίζει ως κάτι θεεικό μοναδικό.Για να μην το πολυβασανίζουμε βάλε ένα φίλτρο πρίν από τη βρύση μόνο που πίνεις π.χ ενεργού άνθρακα (σίγουρα θα βελτιώσει πολλά πράγματα)αλλά να καλύψεις όλο το σπίτι και τα μπέκ ποτίσματος δεν γίνεται δυστυχώς.Θα δεις πολλές εταιρίες έχουν διακόπτη στη βάνα που να περνά το νέρο από το φίλτρο μόνο όταν είναι για το πιούμε.Κάποιο λόγο θα έχουν όπως φαντάζεσαι.Πόσα κυβικά νερό γράφει το ρολόι σου το τετράμηνο;

----------


## nick1974

> Καλημέρα. Εάν κατάλαβα καλά πρέπει να πίνω νερό υφάλμυρο και να βουλώνουν τα μπέκ του ποτίσματος από τα άλατα. Εκτός εάν εννοείτε κάτι άλλο και δεν έχω ούτε μια σταλιά I.Q. να σας αντιληφθώ.



οχι βεβαια, δεν εισαι υποχρεωμενος να τα γνωριζεις ολα αυτα αν δεν εχεις ασχοληθει (αν δεν ειχα ασχοληθει με ενυδρεια ουτε εγω θα τα γνωριζα) απλα αν το προβλημα ειναι τα αλατα το καταλληλο φιλτρο ειναι η οσμωση για το ποσιμο και οι ριτινες για τα υπολοιπα.
Δυστυχως εχει ενα αρχικο μεγαλυτερο κοστος αλλα απο κει και περα μπορεις να το φτιαξεις και μονος σου για να γλυτωσεις κατι τι, οπως αλλωστε και ολα τα φιλτρα νερου.
η σειρα των σταδιων για το τελειο φιλτραρισμα ειναι (απ την παροχη προσ την καταναλωση) μηχανικο φιλτρο λεπτης κοκκομετριας (0,1μικρον η το λεπτοτερο που θα βρεις), κοκκωδης ανθρακας, συμπαγης ανθρακας,  cartrige οσμωσης με τη θηκη του και τελος φιλτρο εμπλουτισμου.
Εναλλακτικα παιρνεις μια μικρη ενυδρειακη οσμωση και προσθετεις στο τελος ενα φιλτρο εμπλουτισμου. (η απλα παιρνεις ενα ετοιμο κιτ οικιακης οσμωσης, αλλα δυστυχως τσεκουρωνουν λιγο τις τιμες χωρις λογο)
Τωρα πριν τους ανθρακες μπορεις να παρεμβαλεις παραλληλα μια εξοδο με ριτηνες για ολο το υπολοιπο δικτυο (λατρα, μπανιο, πλυσιμο κτλ)
Επειδη δε γνωριζεις το αντικειμενο και αν το χτισεις μονος σου ολο και καποια κοννεξια, βανακια, σπλιτερακια κτλ θα ξεχασεις παρε τηλ ενα σοβαρο μαγαζι φιλτρων (πχ το water in το χρησιμοποιουν κατα κορον οι ενυδρειοφιλοι και μας κανει κατα καιρους καποιες πολυ καλες προσφορες, αλλα σιγουρα υπαρχουν κι αλλα, απλα να ξερεις πως ειναι ενα αντικειμενο με πολλους απατεωνες που πουλανε φικια για μεταξωτες κορδελες).
ΟΛΑ τα υλικα για το χτισιμο τα βρισκεις παντου, ακομα και στο υδραυλικαδικο της γειτονιας σου οποτε παιρνεις προσφορες και βλεπεις απο που σε συμφερει, (εκτος ισως απ το cartrige οσμωσης, τη θηκη του και το σταδιο εμπλουτισμο που με ερευνα αγορας θα δεις πως δε συμφερει να τα παρεις απο τοπικα μαγαζια της γειτονιας ακομη κι αν τα εχουν)

Κατι που δε γνωριζω γιατι δεν ασχοληθηκα και καλο ειναι να το ρωτησεις ειναι αν ακομα καλυτερο (για να μη χαλαει και γρηγορα το cartrige, αλλα και για να γινει πιο ευκολα η εγκατασταση) ειναι να βαλεις ενα γενικο μεγαλο φιλτρο με ριτηνες και μετα απο αυτο αν βαλεις την οσμωση για το ποσιμο σου μονο στο νεροχυτη (φανταζομαι οτι αυτο ειναι το σωστοτερο αλλα ρωτα. Με αυτη τη σειρα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με τις ριτηνες αφου μετα την οσμωση οτι βγαινει ειναι H2O και μετα το σταδιο εμπλουτισμου προσθετονται τα καταλληλα αλατα που το κανουν ποσιμο)

Αυτο ειναι το φιλτρο για τα αλατα και οποιος προτεινει μαγικες λυσεις δυστυχως ειναι απατεωνας






> Που να σου πω για ψόφια πουλιά μέσα στα σε δεξαμενες υδραγωγείων μεγάλων πόλεων.



μεχρι και γαιδουρια, ποντικια, σκυλια... οτιδηποτε.
Εχει τυχει κατα καιρους (ευτυχως σπανια αλλα εχω ακουσει περιπτωσεις) ανθρωπος να τσεκαρει για να κανει αλλαγες σε ενυδρειο χωρις οσμωση και να βρισκει νιτρικα στο νερο της βρυσης, που σημαινει πως αν δεν ειναι απο καποια τυχαια χημικη μολυνση (που αποκλειεται να ειναι) προκειται για ΚΥΚΛΟ ΑΖΩΤΟΥ -η οργανικη υλη σαπιζει, διασπαται και μετατρεπεται σε αμμωνια, η αμμωνια σε επικινδυνα νιτρωδη και τελος σε πιο αθωα νιτρικα- χαχαχα (δηλαδη κατι ψωφιο ηταν κοντα σους σωληνες του, κι εκει ειναι που ευχεσαι να ειναι οντως χημικη μολυνση παρα κανενα αρουρι που σαπιζει lol
Για καποιο π..στη λογο η ΕΥΔΑΠ. αν δεις αναλυσεις καταλληλοτητας δικαιολογει υπαρξη καποιας ποσοτητας νιτρικων, και ναι ξερουμε οτι δεν ειναι επιβλαβη ουτε χαλανε την ποιοτητα του νερου ΑΛΛΑ οποιος ξερει τι ειναι κυκλος αζωτου καταλαβαινει απο που μπορει να προερχονται





> .Για να μην το πολυβασανίζουμε βάλε ένα φίλτρο πρίν από τη βρύση μόνο που πίνεις π.χ ενεργού άνθρακα (σίγουρα θα βελτιώσει πολλά πράγματα)



για τα αλατα δε θα του κανει τιποτα. οσμωση θελει.
Οπως και να ζει με τις οδηγιες που του ειπα πιο πανω μπορει να κανει ερευνα αγορας και να την αγορασει η να τη χτισει προσιτα χωρις να πεσει στη λουμπα να την πληρωσει ως κιτ σε τριπλη τιμη απο οση εχει κομματι κομματι.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ (16-12-19)

----------


## nick1974

edit 
τωρα ειδα οτι τα μαγνητακια εχουν 170 ευρω!!!!!!
Αν ησουν διατεθημενος να δωσεις τοσα λεφτα τοτε δεν υπαρχει θεμα να παρεις μια ολοκληρωμενη compact οικιακη αντιστροφη οσμωση πχ σαν αυτη https://www.e-watershop.gr/product/a...osi-pagkou-hf1
(τελειως ενδεικτικα την εβαλα, οι compact τοσο εχουν πανω κατω και 100 ευρω εχουν οι ενυδρειακες που με το εξτρα φιλτρο εμπλουτισμου για ποσιμο+ ενα βρυσακι βγαινουν κανανα 50ρικο επιπλεον)
που κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι υπερτιμολογημενη αφου με αυτα τα λεφτα αν παρεις τα σταδια σε κοματια παιρνεις πολυ μεγαλυτερα αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα.

Ειχα την εντυπωση πως τα μαγνητακια καναν 30-50 ευρω (συνηθως οι απατεωνες τοσα λενε για να μη πολυψαχτει ο αλλος πριν αγορασει)  αλλα αυτοι το τερματησαν.


tip : αν πας σε οσμωση τελικα, καποια στιγμη (οχι αμεσα αλλα μεσα στο χρονο) παρε κι ενα tds indicator (δειχνει τις σκληροτητες) ωστε να παρακολουθεις ποτε θελει αλλαγη το cartrige  και να μη το αλλαζεις ασκοπα απλα λογο χρονου (συνηθως κρατανε περισσοτερο αλλα παιζει ρολο η ποιοτητα του νερου εισοδου και την καταναλωση). κανα 20ρικο εχει και ειναι σα θερμομετρο

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## thanasisHP

Αυτο = https://www.e-watershop.gr/product/ritini-aposklirynsis πως δουλευει ? 

μπορεις να φτιαξεις φιλτρο με αυτο ?

----------


## kioan

> Αυτο = https://www.e-watershop.gr/product/ritini-aposklirynsis πως δουλευει ?



Είναι ρητίνη για τους αντίστοιχους αποσκληρηντές.

Η αρχή λειτουργίας τους είναι αυτή:




> Αντικαθιστούν τα ιόντα Ca με Na, οπότε πίνοντας το (αν το πεις έχει περίεργη γεύση / υφή) προσλάμβάνεις μεγάλα ποσά νατρίου. Οχι και οτι καλύτερο



...αλλά όπως αναφέρθηκε ήδη δεν κάνουν για πόσιμο νερό:




> Οι αποσκληρυντές ρητίνης ΔΕΝ βγάζουν πόσιμο νερό και το νερό τους είναι μόνο για μηχανολογική χρήση.







> Εκτός από αυτό, οι ρητίνες δεν απολυμαίνουν το νερό. Αφαιρούν μόνο τα άλατα Ασβεστίου και Μαγνησίου. Οι αντίστροφης όσμωσης απολυμαίνουν κιόλας αφαιρώντας σχεδόν τα πάντα (άλατα, βαρέα μέταλλα, μικρόβια, βακτηρίδια, βρωμιές κλπ).

----------


## thanasisHP

Στο λινκ λέει οτι δεν γίνεται μονο το ενα [φίλτρο ρητίνης] χωρίς το άλλο [αντίστροφη όσμωση]

''Το φίλτρο ρητίνης τοποθετείται αμέσως πριν την μεμβράνη αντίστροφης για να κατακρατά τα άλατα που μπορούν να βουλώσουν-καταστρέψουν την μεμβράνη''


και δεν καταλαβαίνω πως υλικά οπως η μεμβράνη αντίστροφης όσμωσης 

https://www.qwaterfilters.com/produc...nRhZ3MiOiIifV0

και ενα φιλτρο ενεργου ανθρακα 

που μαζι με τα case των φίλτρων κοστίζουν γυρο στα 150-180 ευρό ολα μαζί 

κοστίζει συναρμολογιμενο 1000-1500 ευρο.

----------


## thanasisHP

> μαζι με τα case των φίλτρων κοστίζουν γυρο στα 150-180 ευρό ολα μαζί 
> 
> κοστίζει συναρμολογιμενο 1000-1500 ευρο.



ακυρον... θελει και αντλεια 50-60psi

''Οι μεμβράνες πόσιμου νερού αποδίδουν σε περιβάλλον πίεσης μόλις 50 psi''


εξου και το κόστος...

----------


## IRF

> Εχει τυχει κατα καιρους (ευτυχως σπανια αλλα εχω ακουσει περιπτωσεις) ανθρωπος να τσεκαρει για να κανει αλλαγες σε ενυδρειο χωρις οσμωση και να βρισκει νιτρικα στο νερο της βρυσης, που σημαινει πως αν δεν ειναι απο καποια τυχαια χημικη μολυνση (που αποκλειεται να ειναι)προκειται για ΚΥΚΛΟ ΑΖΩΤΟΥ -η οργανικη υλη σαπιζει, διασπαται και  μετατρεπεται σε αμμωνια, η αμμωνια σε επικινδυνα νιτρωδη και τελος σε  πιο αθωα νιτρικα- χαχαχα



Εντάξει μην τρομοκρατούμε τον κόσμο, υπάρχει και κοινή χημική ρύπανση από το ποιο κοινό πράγμα νιτρικό κάλιο-νιτρικό αμμώνιο από υπερβολική χρήση λιπασμάτων.Δεν δηλώνουν όλα τα νιτρικά απαραίτητα σάπισμα οργανικής ύλης

----------


## nick1974

> υπάρχει και κοινή χημική ρύπανση από το ποιο κοινό πράγμα νιτρικό κάλιο-νιτρικό αμμώνιο από υπερβολική χρήση λιπασμάτων




μπα, στη Νικαια λιγο χλωμο... αλλα κι εγω αν εβλεπα τετοιο πραμα θα προσπαθουσα να πεισω τον εαυτο μου οτι ειναι ρυπανση απο νιτρικο καλιο χαχαχα 



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

Καλό Μεσημέρι σε όλα τα "παλιόπαιδα τα ατίθασα". Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας, και εσένα Νίκο για το Π.Μ. που μου έστειλες. Από την περασμένη εβδομάδα αγόρασα και τοποθέτησα αμέσως μετά την κεντρική παροχή ένα μεγάλο φίλτρο ρητίνης. Προς το παρών αρκούμαι σε αυτό, που ενημερωτικά έχει αρχίσει να κατακρατάει τα άλατα στη βάση του.

----------


## nyannaco

Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει και μένα το θέμα (επίσης για την Εύβοια), αν θέλεις σε παρακαλώ στείλε μου ένα pm με link τί έβαλες - εκτός αν κάποιος mod αποφανθεί ότι μπορεί να δημοσιευτεί εδώ το link.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## kioan

Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να δημοσιευθεί το link. Απόψεις για προϊόντα που δοκιμάζονται είναι, δεν ενοχλούν.

----------

nyannaco (17-12-19)

----------


## BELLsal

> Καλό Μεσημέρι σε όλα τα "παλιόπαιδα τα ατίθασα". Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας, και εσένα Νίκο για το Π.Μ. που μου έστειλες. Από την περασμένη εβδομάδα αγόρασα και τοποθέτησα αμέσως μετά την κεντρική παροχή ένα μεγάλο φίλτρο ρητίνης. Προς το παρών αρκούμαι σε αυτό, που ενημερωτικά έχει αρχίσει να κατακρατάει τα άλατα στη βάση του.



Τελικά θα μπορέσεις φίλε μου να μοιραστείς την κατασκευή που σου προτάθηκε; έχω κ γω διαμέρισμα στη Θεσσαλονίκη κ έχουν βγει όλες βρύσες κ το καζανάκι off, από τα άλατα

Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

Κυρίες και Κύριοι είναι πολύ απλό. Αγόρασα μια συσκευή μαζί με ένα φίλτρο που κατακρατάει τα άλατα από ένα κατάστημα υδραυλικών ειδών στην Αθήνα το μεγαλύτερο στο είδος του, με είσοδο και έξοδο 3/4 της ίντσας. Κόστος 30Ε χωρίς απόδειξη. Έκλεισα τον διακόπτη της κεντρικής παροχής (ρολόι). Στη συνέχεια έκοψα τον πλαστικό σωλήνα (τουμπόραμα) που δίνει νερό στο σπίτι και το παρέμβαλα με την σωστή φορά ροής του νερού ενδιάμεσα σφίγκοντας με δύο τσιμπίδες. Θέλετε σχεδιάγραμμα;

----------

mikemtb (08-01-20)

----------


## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

Εάν δεν μπορείτε από μόνοι σας φωνάξτε έναν υδραυλικό.

----------

mikemtb (08-01-20)

----------


## nick1974

Οι ριτινες παντως οπως σου ειπα καλο ειναι να αποφευγονται για ποσιμο. Μπορεις βεβαια μετα απ αυτες στο νεροχυτη να βαλεις μια οσμωση και να εχεις κανονικοτατο ποσιμο νερακι.
Ριτινες βρισκεις και χυμα.με ...αν θυμαμαι καλα 3-4 ευρω το κιλο (μπορει να πεφτω και λιγο εξω στην τιμη γιατι εχω χρονια να παρω, παντως ειναι φθηνες)


Η εγκατασταση καθε ειδους φιλτρου, ακομα και η κατασκευη diy οσμωσης οντως ειναι γελοια, απλα παρεμβαλεις πραματα αναμεσα στη γραμμη, τι σχεδιο να κανει καποιος?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## fuzz

> Κυρίες και Κύριοι είναι πολύ απλό. Αγόρασα μια συσκευή μαζί με ένα φίλτρο που κατακρατάει τα άλατα από ένα κατάστημα υδραυλικών ειδών στην Αθήνα το μεγαλύτερο στο είδος του, με είσοδο και έξοδο 3/4 της ίντσας. Κόστος 30Ε χωρίς απόδειξη. Έκλεισα τον διακόπτη της κεντρικής παροχής (ρολόι). Στη συνέχεια έκοψα τον πλαστικό σωλήνα (τουμπόραμα) που δίνει νερό στο σπίτι και το παρέμβαλα με την σωστή φορά ροής του νερού ενδιάμεσα σφίγκοντας με δύο τσιμπίδες. Θέλετε σχεδιάγραμμα;



Θαναση , ποια ειναι η συσκευη και πιο το φιλτρο ?πως τα ζητησες ?δωσε λεπτομερειες....

----------


## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

Καλημέρα. Για αρχή έχω να πω ότι πίνω το καλύτερο νερό που έχω πιει ποτέ. Kώστα ζήτησέ το καλύτερα ως φίλτρο κατακράτησης αλάτων για κεντρική παροχή και θα σου δώσουν μαζί και το κέλυφος (συσκευή). Για όσους αποφασίσουν να το (την) τοποθετήσουν μόνοι τους, πιθανόν να θέλει σκάψιμο ανάλογα την περίπτωση, θα συνιστούσα να μονωθεί η όλη συσκευή για τυχόν άσχημες καιρικές συνθήκες (παγωνιά, χιόνι) κ.ο.κ...

----------


## BELLsal

Ρωτάμε γτ εμένα για αντιστοιχο φίλτρο ρητίνης μου ζητούσαν πάνω από 100 κ με μεγάλο κόστος αντικατάστασής της

Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

Να ρωτάτε ξέρετε αλλά για να λέτε κανένα ευχαριστώ δεν ξέρετε, οι περισσότεροι από εσάς......

----------


## kioan

> Να ρωτάτε ξέρετε αλλά για να λέτε κανένα ευχαριστώ δεν ξέρετε, οι περισσότεροι από εσάς......



Κανείς δεν υποχρέωσε κανέναν να απαντήσει στην οποιαδήποτε ερώτηση στο forum. Όσοι απαντάνε και μοιράζονται πληροφορίες και γνώση το κάνουν επειδή έχουν τη διάθεση να βοηθήσουν ανιδιοτελώς.
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος και εσύ ο ίδιος βοηθήθηκες από πληροφορίες που κάποια άλλη μέλη σου προσέφεραν όταν διάβασαν το παρόν θέμα. Το ελάχιστο που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις θα ήταν να προσφέρεις πίσω προς όσους έχουν την ίδια απορία.
Η ερώτηση ήταν ξεκάθαρη, ποιο μοντέλο τελικά επέλεξες. Αν δεν θέλεις να πεις, μεγειά σου με χαρά σου. Γράψε ένα ξεκάθαρο _"δεν γουστάρω να σας πω (γιατί είμαι παρτάκιας)"_ και μην απαντάς με μισόλογα κλπ σαν Πυθία.

----------

nyannaco (08-01-20)

----------


## kioan

> Να ρωτάτε ξέρετε αλλά για να λέτε κανένα ευχαριστώ δεν ξέρετε, οι περισσότεροι από εσάς......



Για να μην νομίζεις πως είμαστε όλοι αχάριστοι και παρτάκηδες (ξέρεις εσύ): Ευχαριστώ για το Thumbs Down, να 'σαι καλά! Πιες και ένα ποτήρι από το υπερνατριωμένο νερό σου στην υγειά μου σου! *






* σέβομαι την υγεία μου και επίσης σέβομαι αυτούς που αφιέρωσαν τον χρόνο τους για να εξηγήσουν μερικά πράγματα για τους αποσκληρηντές ρητίνης και τα οποία μόνο ένας υπερόπτης ξερόλας θα επέλεγε να τα αγνοήσει

----------


## vasilllis

https://www.car.gr/parts/view/231419...-vrushs-ecomag

αυτό θα λέει

----------


## BELLsal

Καλά άμα είναι αυτό από το οποίο πίνει νερό, ευχαριστούμε που δεν μοιράστηκε την πληροφορία

Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

> Καλά άμα είναι αυτό από το οποίο πίνει νερό, ευχαριστούμε που δεν μοιράστηκε την πληροφορία
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



ο λόγος;

----------


## nyannaco

> ο λόγος;



Ο λόγος είναι ότι τα "μαγνητικά φίλτρα κατακράτησης αλάτων" είναι μούφα, δεν κρατάνε τίποτα, άρα το πίνει όπως έρχεται από το δίκτυο!

----------


## kioan

Ήδη από τα πρώτα μηνύματα της παρούσας συζήτησης έχει αναλυθεί το θέμα περί μαγνητικών "φίλτρων" νερού. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

Νομιζα οτι γινεται επικινδυνο ετσι οπως το εγραψε.
Ενταξει ,αφου του αρεσει τωρα,γιατι του την χαλατε?

----------


## kioan

Στα μηνύματα της παρούσας συζήτησης που έχουν προηγηθεί (#11 #14 #18 #19 #20 #21 #30) έχει αναλυθεί και το πόσο υγιεινό είναι το νερό που προέρχεται από αποσκληρυντές τύπου ρητίνης. Αλλά δεν είναι μόνο το σύμπαν άπειρο  :Rolleyes:

----------

mikemtb (10-01-20)

----------


## Christos Stavridis

Εγώ αγόρασα αυτό το φίλτρο https://www.rainbowwaters.gr/gr/el/p...-ap-easy-cs-ff και είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος για τις ανάγκες του σπιτιού. Παρόλα αυτά θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν έχει να προτείνει κάτι καλύτερο κάποιος φίλος!! Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vasilllis

> Εγώ αγόρασα αυτό το φίλτρο https://www.rainbowwaters.gr/gr/el/p...-ap-easy-cs-ff και είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος για τις ανάγκες του σπιτιού. Παρόλα αυτά θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν έχει να προτείνει κάτι καλύτερο κάποιος φίλος!! Ευχαριστώ.



Ωραιο ειναι.Δωσε μας και μια τιμη ,αφου την κανεις που την κανεις της δουλεια...

----------


## elektronio

Μιας και η κουβέντα εδώ είναι για φίλτρα νερού, έχετε καμιά άποψη για φίλτρα παροχής νερού ψυγείου; Κάνουν τίποτε; ή να συνδέσω το ψυγείο απ' ευθείας;

----------


## vasilllis

> Μιας και η κουβέντα εδώ είναι για φίλτρα νερού, έχετε καμιά άποψη για φίλτρα παροχής νερού ψυγείου; Κάνουν τίποτε; ή να συνδέσω το ψυγείο απ' ευθείας;



Κάνουν.να βάλεις φίλτρο.

----------


## pstratos

Μια χαρά είναι τα 3-σε-1 απλά βγαίνουν ακριβότερα από τα κλασικα. Μόλις το πρόφιλτρο (φτηνό) "στουμπώσει" από αιωρούμενα πετάς και τους άνθρακες (ακριβότερα).
Σε όσους έχουν χώρο προτείνω 3 κλασικά 10" σε σειρά (πρόφιλτρο - άνθρακας κοκόδης - άνθρακας μπλοκ). O τελευταίος καλώ είναι να είναι όσο καλύτερης ποιότητας γίνετα + Ag αντιβακτηριακός. Επείσης να αφήνουμε να τρέξει το νερό πριν πιούμε, ώστε να αποριφθεί το στάσιμο - που έιχε μείνει μέσα στα φίλτρα.

Παράδειγμα σετ https://www.waterwaves.gr/filtra-oik...t-premium.html

----------

αλπινιστης (14-04-21)

----------


## vasilllis

Αυτα που προτεινεις ειναι για κεντρικη παροχη.Σιγουρα δεν μπορουμε να συγκρίνουμε το φιλτρο ψυγειου με τα κεντρικης παροχης ,οπως επισης δεν μπορουμε να συγκρινουμε και το οικονομικο μεγεθος τους.

Υγ σε αττικη δεν υπαρχει περίπτωση να βουλωσουν ΠΟΤΕ.

----------


## pstratos

Στο επόμενο service θυμίστε μου να ανεβάσω photo από πρόφιλτρο, να δείτε τον άργυλο να έχει κάνει στρώμα. Πραγματικά θα αναρωτιέστε τι πίνετε. Και μιλάμε πάντα για Αττική σε λεγόμενες καλές περιοχές με σχετικά νέα δίκτυα. Για ψυγείο βγαίνουν και σε in-line με quick fit συνδέσμους 1/4".

----------


## pstratos

Δυστυχώς ανέβηκε μόνο η μια εικόνα, αλλά οπτικά όμοια είναι. Παίρνεις και δυο τέτοια να τα δέσεις μεταξύ τους... και έτοιμος

----------


## vasilllis

> Στο επόμενο service θυμίστε μου να ανεβάσω photo από πρόφιλτρο, να δείτε τον άργυλο να έχει κάνει στρώμα. Πραγματικά θα αναρωτιέστε τι πίνετε. Και μιλάμε πάντα για Αττική σε λεγόμενες καλές περιοχές με σχετικά νέα δίκτυα. Για ψυγείο βγαίνουν και σε in-line με quick fit συνδέσμους 1/4".



αυτο ειναι ψυγειου?Εχει μειωτη πιεσης?

----------

